# Does anyone have a 400 amp meter base and load center they would be willing to sell?



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.dkhardware.com/square-d-su3040d400cb-homeline-400-amp-30-space-40-circuit-outdoor-ring-type-underground-main-breaker-csed-with-class-320-product-3652670.html


----------



## wardhessig (9 mo ago)

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 164091


yes, that's what I'm looking for, good luck finding it within an 8 week lead time.


----------



## wardhessig (9 mo ago)

backstay said:


> https://www.dkhardware.com/square-d-su3040d400cb-homeline-400-amp-30-space-40-circuit-outdoor-ring-type-underground-main-breaker-csed-with-class-320-product-3652670.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164093


DK hardware says they have them but they don't and can't get them within 8 weeks or longer. I called. My post was to see if anyone actually had one that could be obtained in the realistic near future. I have tried all the companies in the nation you can find with a google search.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

wardhessig said:


> DK hardware says they have them but they don't and can't get them within 8 weeks or longer. I called. My post was to see if anyone actually had one that could be obtained in the realistic near future. I have tried all the companies in the nation you can find with a google search.


Hey Ward did you have any luck?


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

wardhessig said:


> I'm hoping to find someone that has a connection or maybe has one in their personal inventory that they'd be willing to sell.
> [email protected]





https://i.gifer.com/6yb.gif


----------



## wardhessig (9 mo ago)

blueheels2 said:


> Hey Ward did you have any luck?


Nope. Not even close. Impossible to find within 8 weeks or longer. Had to do a 400 amp meter base. Then a 200 amp disconnect on the left feeding the 200 amp panel. A 200 amp exterior panel to the right of the meter with two 100 amp breakers to feed the other two sub panels. It was approved and works fine but a lot of additional work.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think that is the ugliest thing I have ever seen! What is with all those fittings and stuff?

I am not even sure what I am looking at. You have loads coming out of both sides of the meter socket? What is in the huge junction box?

Cheers
John


----------



## wardhessig (9 mo ago)

Navyguy said:


> I think that is the ugliest thing I have ever seen! What is with all those fittings and stuff?
> 
> I am not even sure what I am looking at. You have loads coming out of both sides of the meter socket? What is in the huge junction box?
> 
> ...


That’s all we could find available to make it work. There are three separate sub panels in the home and the only place we could go in is at the top. The junction box is for the two runs of conduit feeding two panels and the LB’s on the left is for the conduit feeding the third 200 amp panel. Only options available. I don’t love it either


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess you have to do what you have to do, but your customer has to look at that for the next 30 years...

I am not saying that I have never had to cobble something together before; and in all fairness it is pretty easy to sit here behind a screen and put pins in your balloon... but I think I would get fired if I did something like that and I would definitely fire my guys if they did that. I would have said to my customer, well it is 8 weeks delivery, if you want something before that we can rent a generator or something...

You should also tell the owner to get a new siding guy, the siding is crooked also... or that "pan" behind the equipment is crooked... something it not square there...

Cheers
John


----------



## wardhessig (9 mo ago)

Navyguy said:


> I guess you have to do what you have to do, but your customer has to look at that for the next 30 years...
> 
> I am not saying that I have never had to cobble something together before; and in all fairness it is pretty easy to sit here behind a screen and put pins in your balloon... but I think I would get fired if I did something like that and I would definitely fire my guys if they did that. I would have said to my customer, well it is 8 weeks delivery, if you want something before that we can rent a generator or something...
> 
> ...


We had to have permanent power in 48 hours ready for the power company or it would be 6 weeks before they would come out again. Homeowner had sold her home and it was the only option. Yes, pretty easy behind the screen.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I know this is after the fact, but there are two sitting in Minneapolis right now. They are Siemens 400 amp combo loadcenter. If they say in stock, they are.


----------



## wardhessig (9 mo ago)

backstay said:


> I know this is after the fact, but there are two sitting in Minneapolis right now. They are Siemens 400 amp combo loadcenter. If they say in stock, they are.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165104


Sonofa!!! I’m damn tempted to get approval to change out and do it right. Thanks for the info


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

these are available usually they are 320 amp meter socket/ breaker combos from siemens...I just put this one in last week they can feed up to two 200 amp sub panels

Cat Number MM040L1400RLM

They are not approved by local utility....but the meter ****ING FIT....a **** for brains sub contractor supervisor gave me hell the they day the line was installed.....after the POCO rep came out and approved the day before....delayed my day by 4 hours while the **** head made calls...bottom line they put the meter in and it ****ing FIT

I paid 1780 for the meter combo, two 200 amp breakers and 2 siemens 200 amp 42 ckt MLO panels with arc fault bus. not sure what the break down was.


----------

